# Texas City Dike, Help?



## MasonForman

What to use , when to go, and where?
Want some specs , flounder, drum, and redfish
I will wade too, thanks.


----------



## V-Bottom

all the way out to the far end on the right. Drive out and see how they are working the waters. Depending on what ur going after, depends on your rig set-up!! my 2 cents!!
live bait or dead for redfish (cut mullet etc.)


----------



## MasonForman

Alright thanks ! Bait shops close by ??


----------



## Tideman

Bait shop is open 24hrs. At least it was during the summer.


----------



## V-Bottom

Boyds One Stop at the base of the Dike...nothing at all out on the dike in the way of bait camps, thanks to IKE....never will be again..Boyds 409-945-4001 check bait supplies before ya go....nice folks...


----------



## MasonForman

Any tips for keeper trout & flounder


----------



## fishy fishy

for flounder glup swimming mullets (chart and pink) rigged in tandem tipped with some dead shrimp or fishbites

and for trout im still trying to figure that out


----------



## FishBurd27

Man, I like right before the second boat ramp on the left. Its right across the road from where there is always a cruddy looking shrimp boat that has a crummy looking little gate to walk on the little pier (no offense if that is someones boat boat on here) But just before the 2nd boat ramp on left there is a little beach looking area with 2 pipes/poles sticking out of the water about 20 yards in. Looks like you could hang a clothes line on it, I always fish just to left of that from the rocks. its about 50/50. half the time I catch a hand full of nice fish. other half I dont catch anything. there is one pole out to the left a litte further from the two and I always seam to get bites by it. Try it and let me know. I always use some type of artificial swim bait.. SO live may even work better in that area. Another note, I also have had better luck fishing from the shore than wading there. Think they hang in that area pretty close to the rocks (where I tyipaclly catch them is write before I'm about to pull my bait up to avoid getting caught on the rocks.. 
GOod luck.


----------



## V-Bottom

thats my friend Billys boat ur talking about....He's been here for many yrs...he supplies Boyds.....good fella.....maybe U should get him another boat if U don't like that one...


----------



## FishBurd27

Ok. I'll rephrase it. THeres a typical looking shrimp boat on the right.. Better..? 

And so you dont have to read my reply again, I never said I didn't like it... Just helping a stranger out to catch more fish..


----------



## mas360

V-Bottom said:


> all the way out to the far end on the right. Drive out and see how they are working the waters. Depending on what ur going after, depends on your rig set-up!! my 2 cents!!
> live bait or dead for redfish (cut mullet etc.)


Need to bring plenty of sinkers. It is almost a guarantee to lose sinker every three to four casts. Quite frustrating to fish the right side of the dike.


----------

